# film festival corruption



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

Having been stopped today for another 200 baht fine by our local constabulary, it got me thinking if there is a part of Thailand that isn’t tainted with corruption. Does everyone with power ensure that they get little ‘gifts’ now and again? 

Is it even viewed as a bad thing here or just some extra grease that makes the wheels go round. I saw this example of Thailand corruption and it got me thinking about how some folk must just take these kickbacks for granted. 

I’m not naïve enough to think that Thailand is the only nation that has this, but it does seem to be far more blatant here. In the UK at least politicians have the decency to claim the extra cash they take an ‘expense’. So is Thailand really worse at corruption than other places, or is it just worse at hiding it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Corruption, cronyism is widespread. I've been told that there are signs of improvement, but I've not seen them personally. There is considerable resistance to change from an establishment that has clearly demonstrated that it wants the status quo - which has made it very rich - to remain as is, and so long as income for the ordinary policeman remains relatively low, little will change.


----------

